

[infographic] Winning the Y Combinator - stanislav0
http://filer.progstr.com/1/post/2012/03/winning-the-ycombinator-infographic.html

======
agscala
This is possibly one the most sparse infographics I've ever seen. There's only
5 units of information, and they aren't particularly engaging or related
either.

~~~
citricsquid
They're also not accurate. The information is just taken straight from
yclist.com, which is inaccurate in parts and not up to date. For example Loopt
which was acquired 2 weeks ago for $43.1m is not included in this.

------
citricsquid
As far as I know the reddit price has never be disclosed and the $15,000,000
is an "estimate" (based on what? who knows).

------
stanislav0
Thanks for the feedback. The infographic will be updated accordingly.

